

Time for a new OS - reddotX
https://twitter.com/DellCaresPRO/status/635797455670525953

======
socceroos
I bought myself the Dell XPS 13 (2015 edition). I'm very impressed with it.

Still don't use it as much as my desktop PC with 3 27" 1440p monitors. ;)

